# THIS! Is cool!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a Nikkon 4 wheel drive articulated just about industructible dump truck. I wanted it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,pretty cool!


----------

